# Looking for RPG in Regina Saskatchewan



## Tanarfin (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello all,

I am new to Regina and am looking for a gaming group. I am interested in Rolemaster and D&D, less so with 4ed but I would give it a go. I would love to try a Pathfinder game.

PM me here, if it works, or reply to this thread and we will arrange a contact.

Thanks!


----------



## Erujin (Dec 7, 2009)

*Regina gaming*

Hey, I'm new to the area as well and looking for any sort of RPG although I'm used to 3.5.  I'm here for most of the Winter, and there isn't much else to do since it's so cold most of the time!

Any preference of system, or play style?  Also, you planning on DMing or as a PC?

All the best!


----------



## Firerush (Jan 19, 2011)

I live in Regina Saskatchewan and I am looking to play DnD 3.5 any time of the week.  send me an Email or a PM if you're interested.


----------

